
Ask HN: Is there a Docker alternative that flawelessly works with Windows? - dzek69
I use Docker for development only currently and I think it&#x27;s great for that.<p>Few years with various Linux distributions and I decided to go back to Windows as main OS. Bought Pro license, to let Docker run with Hyper-V and everything seemed to work fine, my mixed Node&#x2F;PHP web app worked flawelessly, my MariaDB database with DB storage files mouted from host OS started up without a problem. I even tested how fast files created on docker container will be visible in Explorer - it was almost instant. Great. Files written on host seemed to be visible on container as well.<p>Then I found out that container won&#x27;t get file system notifications about files being changed on host. This is a big issue for web apps development.<p>There are workarounds. None of them are straight-forward and just-works[tm]. Polling (on container) is not an option for me. Some stuff may emerge in the future, but nothing currently work out of the box and is not troublesome to setup.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for Docker alternative that just-works[tm] with Windows. That has proper synchronization out of the box and will do the same job as Docker is doing (I&#x27;m NOT searching for compatibility with Docker images or something).
======
moondev
Have you tried installing the docker client inside WSL but pointed at the
hyper-v daemon? I have no problems using it this way.
[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/setting-up-docker-for-
windows...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/setting-up-docker-for-windows-and-
wsl-to-work-flawlessly)

~~~
dzek69
I'll try this

